# IMRC still in business



## IMRCSparks (Oct 1, 2007)

Heading down a Google black hole I came across the current list of UK ITU AAIC codes (accounting authority identification codes). To my surprise the list included IMRC.

Further digging threw up this website






Home | IMRC - International Marine Radio Company Ltd.







www.imrc-ltd.com





It appears to be a new business set up in 1992 using the IMRC name. Originally handling satellite comms but now diversified into other areas and still going strong.

I wonder if they need any ageing, greying, overweight cantankerous R/O’s?


----------



## IMRCSparks (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is the AAIC list. I’m my day IMR was GB07 and MIMCO was GB08


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

When were AAICs introduced?
I do not remember ever being asked QRC? when exchanging TFC.

Incidentally QRC originally meant true bearings but was changed some time between 1925 and 1933 to its present meaning. Information from my collection of Handbooks dating back to 1916!


----------



## IMRCSparks (Oct 1, 2007)

I don’t recall the exact year but AAIC’s were introduced during my time at sea. So sometime between 1979 & 1989.
They were added to the Telegram preamble presumably to make the accounting process simpler or in an attempt to stop unscrupulous shipowners from avoiding the charges.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

_"I wonder if they need any ageing, greying, overweight cantankerous R/O’s?"_
I bet there's still plenty of those about


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

AAICs were introduced in the very early 80s


----------

